# new to minnestoa



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

I just to moved to Minneapolis, and I'm looking for a good area around here that has alot of coyotes.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I dont realy know of any where in MN thats void of coyotes except for the cities. Hop in the truck and go witchever way the truck is pointed and do some scouting. Or I can hook you up with a good guide. Good luck.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

a buddy told me about the southern part of the state. i got 2 weeks till resident so im getting all my things ready to go. i did some callin in montana but still new to the sport, i got 2 to come runnin right in at me and since then been hooked.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Getting charged by coyotes is somthing that will NEVER get old for me either. I want snow bad. Made a set before dark on wednesday and killed one. Did I say I wanted snow?


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

yea i cant wait for it to snow either. i have been waiting for it to snow ever since i got here. i got a buddy excited to go with too, so we been like two kids in a candy store waiting to go.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Just head out west towards st michael and buffalo. That's where I'm at and there's tons of the critters runnin' around out here.


----------



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

welcome to minnesota, i live by weasel414, AT my house outside of Buffalo i have 3 different "gruops" of yotes. fun :sniper:  they are even in minitonka you just cant shoot them


----------



## Orionsx0 (Dec 28, 2007)

Any of you Buffalo Guys willing to help a guy get his First? I live in Becker and have Been out about 10 times and only seen 1 at about 500 yards :lol: :lol:


----------



## upnorthMN (Dec 9, 2007)

We have quite a bit of snow up in northern MN but again im only 10 miles from the Canadian border...quite a few coyotes this year...been hunting them on farmland..not much luck yet tho


----------



## Greegen (Aug 24, 2007)

I know I'm reviving a dead thread here but...I live In North Branch which is just north of Forest Lake if you know where that is. I will be starting hunting coyotes as soon as i can get my Mosin, which will probably be a gun show on March 15-16. Any tips or info that you wouldn't mind sharing? Perhaps where exactly to hunt? Any information is greatly appreciated thanks!


----------

